# Dovecot Sieve - Mails filtern



## peter49 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bekomme es mit diesem Skript hier: (.dovecot.sieve)

require "fileinto";
if header :contains "subject" ["Bestellung", "Rechnung", "Lieferung", "Versand", "Bestelleingang", "Auftrag", "Lieferschein"] {
  fileinto "Bestellungen";
} else {
  # The rest goes into INBOX
  # default is "implicit keep", we do it explicitly here
  keep;
}

zwar hin, dass meine Mails gefiltert werden.

Aber wie füge ich eine zweite Bedingung ein?

Ich habe schon sehr viele Varianten ausprobiert und nichts hat funktioniert. Ich will die oben stehende Regel für ca. 6 Ordner erstellen und eine Regel, wo geguckt wird, von welcher Domain die Mail kommt.

Wenn ich meine selber gemachten Skripte, hier einfüge:

libsieve-php - A PHP Sieve library

erhalte ich ein grünes "success".

Aber leider nimmt dovecot dies nicht an.

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

